# Gaming Console Purchase



## psaikia (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am planning to buy a Gaming Console , either PS3 or xbox 360.

But I am in a doubt , which one is better, bcoz the price difference is nearly similar.

Please suggest me which one will be better .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2011)

See here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/133847-basic-console-purchasing-guide.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

@psaikia: go through above thread link..
both have their pros & cons & also have some Xclusive titles in both (e.g GOW 3 for PS3 only)

so decide wisely & also the games price of PS3 is higher than XBOX360


----------



## psaikia (Nov 21, 2011)

thank you guys


----------



## Sarath (Nov 21, 2011)

Also there was a similar thread just a week ago in which the OP bought a PS3. I am not implying you get the PS3 but that you can use that thread since the new comer questions will most likely be the same. 

BTW I would say get the PS3.

Once you get the right thread or the main console guide itself then get this one closed with the aid of a MOD.


----------

